# Chinese Water Dragon not Growing???



## Belarius (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have a question.  I have been a water dragon owner for about two months now.  I bought Greenie, the little guy (second pic), first.  A month later, I bought Rico.  

Rico was a little smaller than he is now, but not much.  However, his growth has been noticeable.  He has since shed his skin, has gotten brighter, and a lot fatter!  ;P   He has a voracious appetite.  He eats crickets like crazy.  And he still looks hungry afterwards.  

My major concern however, is Greenie, the little dude.  He has shed his skin, but he doesnt seem to be growing?  He looks the same as when I first bought him two months ago.  I mean, he eats, but not as much as Rico.  And he spends a lot of time sleeping.  Bottom line, he looks droopy.  Is this normal?  Is it maybe cuz he's a baby?  

I mean, I have seen him run around, jump around also, when excited, and swim and stuff.  He is pretty active when he is awake.  But I am just concerned that maybe I am not doing something properly.  

I have tried throwing veggies in the tank, but both dragons just ignore it.  They always want crickets or mealworms.  I make sure to gutload my crickets with cricket food high in calcium at least 24 hours before I send them to their death     So I imagine that the dragons are getting enough nutrition.  

But like I said, I am just worried about the little guy not growing properly.  If anyone can help out, I would really appreciate it.  I really need some expert advice.  

Thanks ahead of time.  Your time and patience is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Schlyne (Mar 26, 2005)

I've never owned this species, but do you have a qualifed reptile vet in your area?  It might be worth getting a fecal sample done to see if it has any sort of parasite.

Also, do you have them housed together?  The larger one may be getting a lot more of the food.


----------

